# AsiaticGreen.com Orchid seller



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone in america has ever ordered anything from asiaticgreen.com? They seem to have one of the best selections of orchids and other plants such as aroids, nepenthes, ferns, gingers and hoyas. They also seem to have a pretty good price range for some amazing looking plants. The only down side is that there is a minumum order of 100 dollars and a shipping fee of about 70 dollars, but for so many somewhat cheap plants, 8-45 or more dollars i could get somewhere around 10-15 plants for around 200 dollars when i think thats not to bad. I havn't even bought an orchid or tried to grow one, but i have read alot about them, and their care. I am also a member of orchidboard.com and have started reading alot about them.. I plan on buying one just to see what its like from a lowes or home depot. I also plan on using pine bark fines or some type of bark, and make my own medium similar to orchid soil maybe. I dont plan on buying from them for about a year or so, but have just wanted to see what they are like doing business with, so if anyone has or is planning on, i would like to know how it goes. There is also a certificate for phytosantitary certificate done by weight. It is pretty confusing, it may be done by single plant or by total weight if of a certain amount. Any help with experience with this company would be of great help as they seem irresistable to do buisness with, as i want some amazing orchids they have to offer, and cant seem to find them anywhere else. Thanks - Aaron


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

There are some nice orchids in the plant classifieds right now. I get alot from ebay too


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

If ordering orchids from them or anyone else outside the US, they are covered by CITES and must also have that documentation.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Plants must also be bare root and are typically dipped in a potent insecticide before shipping so they will clear inspection. The stress of both can cause considerable foliar damage. I imported some hoya and dischidia about 4 weeks ago and are sill babying them. Robert


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

If you are looking for very rare species this might be a good option. Otherwise, there are plenty of domestic sellers where you wouldn't have such high shipping costs, and have to deal with importation. If you are looking to fill a tank and don't have the experience of growing orchids, you may want to stick with more common varities to begin with. I'd hate to spend a few hundred dollars just to have the plants die.


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

That is true, i have recently found a few other sites, tropiflora.com orchids.com and a few other i cant recall, but most are located in florida, and have really cheap and nice looking flowers that i plan on looking into a little more. Today i bought one from a local wild oats and has satisfied my need for an orchid right now, and i also tried my hand at pollinating it. We'll see in a few weeks, im not sure it will work because it was an 'intergenus' species, so i dont exactly know what the means, but i think a cross? anywho it was pretty fun none the less.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

gold3nku5h said:


> That is true, i have recently found a few other sites, tropiflora.com orchids.com and a few other i cant recall, but most are located in florida, and have really cheap and nice looking flowers that i plan on looking into a little more. Today i bought one from a local wild oats and has satisfied my need for an orchid right now, and i also tried my hand at pollinating it. We'll see in a few weeks, im not sure it will work because it was an 'intergenus' species, so i dont exactly know what the means, but i think a cross? anywho it was pretty fun none the less.


What you have is an intergeneric hybrid, not a species. Orchids (and a lot of other plants) can have fertile offspring when crossed outside their genus (within reason). But by definition, it isn't a species once you make any cross (interspecific or intergeneric).

You can find orchids all over. And you usually get exactly what you pay for, beware of really cheap plants in any genus.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

You can try this place. It is near my house and the greenhouses are simply amazing!

http://www.orchidweb.com/


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's some other orchid sites:

http://www.andysorchids.com (in CA--grows mainly species orchids, a lot of miniatures)
http://www.oakhillgardens.com (in IL--seed grows Polyrrhiza lindenii--the Florida Ghost Orchid)  
http://www.ecuagenera.com (in Ecuador--always nice plants--nice high altitude stuff--good for those cooler vivariums)

Also, if anyone lives in Florida, or plans to visit, there is a phenomenal orchid show/sale in Homestead every spring--Redlands International Orchid Festival. I always find everything I didn't know existed, but couldn't live without! :mrgreen: Amazingly, my wife lets me go every year....


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Amos is a pretty cool guy and I've done some business with him the pass. Like Harry mentioned, orchids have special requirements for being imported on top of the typical import process (import permit, phyto etc). You will definitely do much better off looking locally. I know Andy at Andy's Orchids has a ton of orchids spanning hundreds of genera.

Good luck with your orchid venture.


----------

